# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Stiphodon atropurpureus from Shenzhen

## MrTree

Caught from a hillstream drains into sea directly somewhere in Shenzhen. First took a 2 hours ride then hired a motorbike to the location. Caught these fish in the very first spot I tried(to be frank, only found single promising stream). Caught them in freshwater part but these fish are known to spawn in sea and swim up stream after hatching. Algae eaters so should do very well in my no-longer-planted-but-algae tank. 








Swee leh.... :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

WAh... blue blue leh.. very nice...
swee indeed..

----------


## andrewtyr

how big is it?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

I love it a lot...thanks for sharing. Hope to see it someday in Singapore.  :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

> ...Caught them in freshwater part but these fish are known to spawn in sea and swim up stream after hatching...


This is something new. Are there any detailed spawning accounts? Applicable for all _Stiphodon_ sp.?




> I love it a lot...thanks for sharing. Hope to see it someday in Singapore.


I thought they were here before, the neon blue gobies but then, maybe they were not properly identified.

----------


## MrTree

Probably yes, but some might spend the entire life is freshwater, not sure.

This is goby is around 4 cm, but female can be bigger, 5 cm.

----------


## benny

Woah! Such electrifying colors! Brilliant!

And good photography too. This fish is not the easiest to shoot.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

I shot it with old 35 - 80 mm lens, then used the + 2 Marumi close up lens..bo bian the Tamron still not with me yet...sighh

----------


## stormhawk

Beautiful fish and equally beautiful shots Tree.  :Wink: 

As for this goby, I've seen locally before. The only time I saw a live male exhibiting this electric blue and jet black colouration was in a tank at Choong Sua Aquarium. That was before it closed down. That was the best specimen I've seen so far locally. They're not easy to maintain in a community tank, but the one at CS survived for many years.

----------


## waterfaller1

Anyone keeping this fish with success? Any tips on what they like to eat? :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

Algal grazers. They won't mind processed foods, sinking tablets and discs, flakes etc.

----------


## windcharm

Cannot imagine such a small fish can have the "power" to swim upstream...

----------

